# 10 Baby Dumbos Need Homes (Northern VA)



## arigrace (Jan 10, 2014)

I was told my two rats, Quin and Avery, were both males, but surprise surprise! they were not. Aaaand this happened. 
They're currently only three days old so I'm unsure of genders, but the sooner we find them good homes the better! 
Very pink now, but they'll most likely be blue with white tummies, legs and paws, like their parents. And they seem healthy for the most part. Already growing some fluffs. 
I'm in Falls Church, VA. Inbox me for info!


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Check out the Squeaky Wheel Rattery and Rescue on facebook, there are some members from NoVa on there, last I checked. You could try posting there too.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I wish I could take one. I'm all the way down in South Florida


----------



## bcfromva (Nov 22, 2009)

*Rats*

I'm looking for 2-3 dumbo males, I'm in central VA (Charlottesville).

Edit: My girlfriend thinks we should get four and we have multiple large cages so we could possible take a mix. Either way, we would love to have some of them.


----------



## arigrace (Jan 10, 2014)

It's starting to look as if two of them will be hooded!


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

They're precious, wish I was in your area! I hope you find good homes for them!


----------



## arigrace (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you so much! I have a good feeling that we'll find good homes for these sweeties.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Aaaaaw  So cute!


----------



## arigrace (Jan 10, 2014)

The babies are one week old! They're getting fuzzy and crawling all over each other.


----------



## Adalii (Aug 18, 2012)

Aw gorgeous. If you happen to have a random left over girl or someone you know won't get taken, I might be persuaded ^^ I own six females and they are an absolute joy! I tend to go for the ones that are unloved/needy because I know it's harder to find good homes


----------



## arigrace (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you! I'll be sure to let you know if there's a baby girl left over ^^


----------

